# Revived early 90s era Craftsman C950-52330-3 2 stage, 30" snowblower -- need Manual



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Revived early 90s era Craftsman C950-52330-3 2 stage, 30" snowblower -- need Manual*

Like other posts I have seen, I inherited this 30" 10HP unit from my father last year. It had been left for 2 plus years with gas, and just would not start. I managed to clean the carb and get it running about a year ago (over the christmas holidays) and it has been running reliably since, but needs some repairs (chute, light). One thing I am looking for though is a PDF copy of the original manual for this beast. The remote chute cable is broken and will be sourcing a new one, but just for general maintenance, etc, would love to get my hands on the original manual. 

If anyone has one or can point me to one, please let me know. I have done my homework on the internet and SearsPartsDiret online, etc, and they cannot locate one. The best I can find on Sears is at the link below, which is a few parts diagrams.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/C950523303/0247/1507200.html?searchType=modelSearch&q=C950-52330-3&searchTerm=C950-52330-3

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

You likely have a Noma/Murray manufactured unit. Look under those names to expand your searches for similar machines.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

whats missing from the sears parts link?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if you are talking about the deflector cable they list a part number there. you can try running it through google to find it somewhere else. as i have recently learned cables like that are not cheap. if you are not against it i would consider making or buying an actuator or wiper motor and building an electric controlled chute deflector.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Steve

Because it's a Canadian Craftsman it's hard to find a manual. Never understood why they aren't loaded into the Sears website. Hopefully someone will see your request and post up a similar one.

Is the cable broken or seized ??


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Steve


Welcome to the forum.
I don't know if either of these are close enough for you but I have 2 pdf's that might help. One is for C950-52120_10hp 28 32inch which is a parts list for that machine. The other is C950-52730-7 Snow Blower which is a pdf of the owners manual.


You can have either, just pm me an email address and I'll pass it along.


Paul


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi All, thanks for your responses. As far as the cable is concerned, yes broken at one end. I considered trying to fabricate something, but I've found a few sources online, and will likely just order one.

Regarding the manual, yes, I do see the parts diagrams online, but am looking for the full manual in PDF if anyone has it.

Thanks!



Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF Steve
> 
> Because it's a Canadian Craftsman it's hard to find a manual. Never understood why they aren't loaded into the Sears website. Hopefully someone will see your request and post up a similar one.
> 
> Is the cable broken or seized ??


----------



## Leeky (Oct 24, 2019)

I called Craftsman in the USA and they gave me an alternate model # for C950-52330-3 it is C950-52119-3 and he advised me he worked in parts and this manual covers the 52330.


----------



## adrenaline_x (Nov 13, 2021)

HCBPH said:


> Steve
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> ...



I would love this manual if you have it.. its the model i have!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Going by Leeky's post, I found this one, maybe it'll help you out.



https://www.searspartsdirect.com/manual/204hhgupia-000247/craftsman-c950-52119-3-gas-snowblower-parts


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

adrenaline_x said:


> I would love this manual if you have it.. its the model i have!


Get me info on which one you're looking for a manual on along with an email and I'll send it along.


----------



## tolhurstken25 (Nov 22, 2021)

Steveo66 said:


> *Revived early 90s era Craftsman C950-52330-3 2 stage, 30" snowblower -- need Manual*
> 
> Like other posts I have seen, I inherited this 30" 10HP unit from my father last year. It had been left for 2 plus years with gas, and just would not start. I managed to clean the carb and get it running about a year ago (over the christmas holidays) and it has been running reliably since, but needs some repairs (chute, light). One thing I am looking for though is a PDF copy of the original manual for this beast. The remote chute cable is broken and will be sourcing a new one, but just for general maintenance, etc, would love to get my hands on the original manual.
> 
> ...


----------

